
Bookings up 50% at world's first virtual airline – flights regularly selling out - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/travel/2020/08/18/travelers-miss-flying-so-much-that-theyre-taking-flights-nowhere/
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/SHyUs](https://archive.vn/SHyUs)

